# Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren....


----------



## MelaS72 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

es ist beeindruckend, was sich innerhalb von einem Jahr getan hat (das ich jetzt mit an Board bin). Hut ab!
Aber als einer der Organisatoren der "Aktion: Gemeinsam Angeln", neben Hornhechteutin (Micha), Thomas9904 (Thomas), Garfield0815 (Stephan) und Stefan möchte ich diesen Jahresrückblick nutzen (und ich spreche wohl im Namen aller Organisatoren) und allen Boardies für ihre Unterstützung, egal in welcher Form, bei dieser Aktion, "Danke" sagen.
Die Aktion ist im Spätsommer, nach reiflicher Aus- und Überarbeitung, ins Leben gerufen worden. Wir werden den Winter nun nutzen, um einige Aktionen zu planen, die dann ab Frühjahr stattfinden sollen.
Wir von "Aktion: Gemeinsam Angeln" wünsche ebenfalls allen Boardies ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr. Ein Jahr, wo die "Aktion: Gemeinsam Angeln" so richtig ins rollen kommen wird! Davon sind wir überzeugt und freuen uns jetzt schon auf die Aktionen, sowie auch auf eure Hilfe, uns dabei zu unterstützen, um weiteren Kindern ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern. Und das sollte nicht nur zur Weihnachtszeit sein


----------



## Honeyball (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Thomas,

vielen Dank für Deine Worte, mit denen Du mir und sicherlich auch sehr vielen anderen Boardies aus dem Herzen sprichst.
Wir sind hier nicht mehr "nur" eine virtuelle Gemeinschaft von Menschen mit gleichen oder ähnlichen Interessen, sondern mittlerweile eine wirkliche und lebendige Gemeinschaft mit unzähligen Kameradschaften und Freundschaften, die ohne das Board nie entstanden wären.
Und auch die Initiative "Aktion: Gemeinsames Angeln" hätte es ohne das AB nie gegeben. Auch, wenn es sicherlich bedauerlich ist, dass die offene Kommunikation am Stammtisch und in der Eckkneipe immer mehr ausstirbt, so zeigt sich hier, dass immer noch viele Menschen bereit sind, offen miteinander zu reden, zu diskutieren -auch durchaus mal kontrovers- und sich auszutauschen und dies auf einer Ebene, die nicht mehr auf das eigene Dorf oder den eigenen (Vor-)Ort beschränkt ist, sondern sogar internationale Ausmaße erreicht hat.


Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes und friedvolles Weihnachtsfest und dass alle Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Worte, mit denen Du mir und sicherlich auch sehr vielen anderen Boardies aus dem Herzen sprichst.
> Wir sind hier nicht mehr "nur" eine virtuelle Gemeinschaft von Menschen mit gleichen oder ähnlichen Interessen, sondern mittlerweile eine wirkliche und lebendige Gemeinschaft mit unzähligen Kameradschaften und Freundschaften, die ohne das Board nie entstanden wären.
> ...





dem würde ich mich gerne anschlissen denn ich denke mir das es so keiner besser ausdrücken kann und wird#6#6


----------



## Lachsy (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

ich muss hier auch mal allen usern, Mods und Admins eine frohe weihnacht wünschen.
Natürlich den usern die mich mit ihren Pc problemen auf trab gehalten haben |rolleyes 

Für mich ist das AB "meine" virtuelle grosse familie. Auch habe ich dadurch nette leute kennengelernt, ja auch dich mein "schwarz gelber" .

Auch wenn ich manchmal gott sei dank nie zu oft dem mod rauslassen muss. Sind wir alles im allen ne gute und starke gemeinschaft.

Auch möchte ich mich , für die kleinen aufmerksamkeiten bei Timmy, Stefan, Dani_ch , muddyliz, The_duke und all den anderen bedanken, die ich alle garnicht aufzählen kann. Wo gibt es sonst sowas als im AB .

Hiermit wünschen ich und meine bessere hälfte Winni euch allen ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch. und alles gute auch fürs AB im jahr 2006

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dani_CH (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Auch aus einem "Nichteuropäischen Nachbar-Land" meine herzlichsten Wünsche fürs 2006- und ne gute Zeit im Kreis Eurer lieben.

Nun auch in der kleinen Schweiz- ist das Interesse am AB gross- und es hat, zumindest bei mir, schon schöne Früchte getragen.

Zumindest zum Ecken MVP besteht eine sehr gute Beziehung.

Das ist eine Aufwendige- und sehr gute Plattform von Anglern- für Angler. Ihr könnt mächtig stolz sein- auf das bisher erreichte. 

Ich wünsch Euch somit weiterhin Erfolg und Befriedigung bei Eurer Arbeit, auf dass das AB auch weiterhin existiert und weiterwächst.

Frohe Weihnachten und ein Glückliches Neues Jahr, an alle Mods, Admins, und AB- Freunde im Netz.

Dani_CH


----------



## Dorschjäger (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte allen Anglerboard-Mitgliedern u. Moderatoren gesegnete Weihnachten wünschen.

Mein besonderer Dank gehört natürlich den Anglerboard-Moderatoren.

Vielen Dank zu Euch für Eure unendliche Mühe.

Vielen Dank für Eure Ausdauer mit uns Boardern.

Ich kann mit Stolz sagen ich gehöre einem tollen" Anglerboard " an.

Jeden Abend rufe ich das Anglerboard auf, ich bin schon ganz süchtig !

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch weiterhin viele dicke Fische und dazu ein kräftiges Petri Heil.

Euer
Dorschjäger |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir allen Boardis. Is schon toll dass es das AB gibt. Seid ich selber drine bin gehe ich fast jeden Tag ins AB. Immer wieder interressant hier zu sein. 

Gruß KC


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Hallo Mitboardies
ich schließe mich an.

Auch ich möchte euch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen.

Irgendwie war 2005 für mich sehr anstrengend, mit Höhen und Tiefen.
Aber die Erfolge mit der Aktion "Gemeinsam angeln" und den engagierten Menschen dahinter und die Aktionen mit meinen Freunden von den Kystefiskern machen Mut weiterzumachen.
Ich wünsche uns allen Erfolg und ein tolles 2006.

Last euch reichlich beschenken und nicht vergessen, Angler/innen sind die Einzigen die Weihnachten über eine Rute freuen  
(Angelrute mein ich natürlich)

Grüsse aus Scharbeutz#h 

Stephan


----------



## Seehaeschen (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Ich wünsche auch allen schöne ruhige Weihnachten und einen fleißigen lieben Weihnachtsmann. Einen besonderen Dank an alle Norgefans für die aktive Mitarbeit und den angenehmen Umgangston #6 #6 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Hey,wünsche euch allen ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch. Und nat. alles gute fürs jahr 2006


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Auch ich möchte mich anschließen und allen ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr wünschen.

Das Jahr 2005 war für viele, auch für mich, ein manchmal turbolentes nervenaufreibendes Jahr.

Job verloren, neuen gefunden, viele tolle Leute kennengelernt, einige  Bekannte und Freunde verloren (z.B. Scoder)
Es gab Trennungen und Hochzeiten, die Aktion:Gemeinsam Angeln wurde ins Leben gerufen, viele gemeinsame Angeln mit Freunden,
Spaß und Leid.

Alles in allen war es ok so wie es war, aber ich hoffe das kommende wird etwas ruhiger.................


----------



## Supporter (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten,gesagt wurde ja schon alles-Gruß supporter
|wavey:


----------



## atair (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Tja, nun möchte ich auch mal 'n paar Worte in die Menge stammeln....
...allen Boardies, Mod's und Admin's wünsche auch ich ein frohes und gesundes Weihnachtsfest sowie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr (falls wir uns hier nicht mehr lesen sollten).
Ein herzliches "Danke schön" an alle, die dieses Board mit Leben erfüllen und somit zu einer "virtuellen Heimat" für so viele machen!
Ein herzliches "Danke schön" auch an die Moderatoren und Admin's, die hier nicht gerade wenig Zeit und Arbeit investieren.
Viel Spaß beim feiern und laßt euch reich beschenken....
...in diesem Sinne:


----------



## forellenudo (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Auch ich möchte mich den Wünschen anschließen und euch allen ein Schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen#6 
Wenn ich das Jahr 2005 mal Revue passieren lasse,war es meist mehr Recht als Schlecht,das Negative für mich war eigentlich das ich mich hier im AB des öfteren an und abgemeldet hatte,und das nur wegen einer bestimmten Person#q durch diese Aktion hatte ich viele Boardis und Freunde entäuscht,umso erfreulicher war es für mich,das als dies alles vorüber war,mir alle verziehen haben,dafür nochmal Danke#6 #6 
Das schönste für mich was das AB angeht, waren dieses Jahr die Treffen,Pulheim,Meerbusch und das Sorpesee Treffen,wieder habe ich dabei einige Boardis mehr kennen gelernt,und auch bei den Spontanen Treffen habe ich persönlich wieder viele neue Boardis kennengelernt,und darauf bin ich Stolz#6 

Auf 2 Dinge freue ich mich nächstes Jahr besonders,zum einen bei der Aktion "Gemeinsam Angeln"mitzuwirken und zum anderen auf die ganzen Treffen die stattfinden werden#6


----------



## eiswerner (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Auch ich wünsche Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr mit vielen schönen Fischen#h


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

#h Moin,moin
Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für Euch und euren Familien für ein frohes
Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr und für alle Boardis. Obendrein
noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Administratoren für ihre Mühen und
ihren Einsatz.
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Jacky Fan (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Fröhliche Weihnachten.......*

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen

*Euch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten *
*Rutsch ins 2006.#h *


----------

